# Virtuelles Modem



## Hoscht (2. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein Java Programm geschrieben das mit einem modem kommuniziert. 
Da ich alle Fälle die vorkommen können in meiner Debugumgebung durchspielen will, bräuchte 
ich ne Software die mir ein Modem simuliert.
Gibts sowas? 
Ich weiss es gibt VirtualModem, aber ich will ne Software bei der ich bestimmen kann was das Modem auf die Anfragen antwortet. Ich will nämlich auch commands von nem GRS-Modem versuchen, die nicht bei Standardmodems dabei sind.
Oder gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit sowas zu debuggen??

Gruß,
Horsti


----------



## foobar (2. Aug 2006)

<ot>Weißt du wie man mit einem Handy über AT-Befehle eine GPRS-Verbindung herstellen kann?</ot>


----------



## Hoscht (2. Aug 2006)

Ne,
also ich hab nurn GRS Modem, kein GPRS/GRS Modem...


----------



## foobar (2. Aug 2006)

Was ist denn GRS?


----------



## Hoscht (2. Aug 2006)

Sorry bin ich blöd, mein natürlich GSM!

Hab wohl irgendwie das ganze GPS, GPRS und GSM durcheinander gebracht .


----------

